# اختراع كوميدي: اكتب SMS على جبهة صديقك



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2012)

*اختراع كوميدي: اكتب SMS على جبهة صديقك*






 

هل  فكرت يوماً أن تكتب رسالةً أمام أحد أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة  دون  أن يشعر بذلك؟ ما عليك سوى أن تنظر إلى أمامك وتوجه الموبايل إلى ظهر   الجالس أمامك، أو إلى أي مجسم، أو حتى جبهة أحدهم... إليك الحل الكوميدي.

ابتكر  ديمتري مارتن الممثل الكوميدي الأمريكي طريقة جديدة للقيام بهذا،  فهو يرى  أنه ليس من اللائق إذا تبادلت مع صديقك الرسائل النصية عبر  الموبايل ولاحظ  الآخرون ذلك. 

ولكن يمكنك فعل ذلك عن طريق الموبايل بروجيكتور، وذلك  بأن تكتب النص بشكل  عادي على الموبايل ثم  تقوم بتوجيه الكاميرا على جبين  الشخص الجالس أمام  صديقك، فستجد بأن كل ما كتبته سيظهر على جبين ذلك الشخص  وفي المقابل يرد  صديقك بنفس الشيء، ولكن إذا وجهت البروجكتورعلى عين ذلك  الشخص فمن المؤكد  أنه سيشعر بذلك وستجد نفسك بموقف محرج. 

بالطبع ذلك  الحل لا يستخدمه أحد، و لكنه اقتراح قدمه مارتن في برنامجه  'أشياء هامة مع  ديمتري مارتن' على تليفزيون كوميدي سنترال للناس المدمنين  على إرسال  الرسائل النصية. 


http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2012/03/30/265225.html
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه بس المشكله إن الرساله الناس كلها هتشارك فى قرائتها *
* اشكرك استاذى...*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 يونيو 2012)

هو الوحيد كده اللى هنوجه على جبهته الرساله الأستاذ أو الدكتور لأنه الوحيد اللى بيبقى واخد وضع مخالف للحضور
موضوع راااااائع أستاذنا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2012)

الاستاذ/ البهنسى شكرا لك


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
هههههههـ لو إتمسكنآ فيهآ سحب كآرنيه دى ..
بس فكرهـ مبتكرهـ

شكراً لحضرتكـ

*.،*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا للخبر استاذى العزيز النهيسى​*


----------



## same7na_2 (4 يوليو 2013)

فكرة جميلة و جديدة 
​العقل البشري دائمًا مبدع​


----------



## same7na_2 (4 يوليو 2013)

فكرة جميلة و جديدة 
​العقل البشري دائمًا مبدع​


----------



## النهيسى (4 يوليو 2013)

*مرور روعه جدا
شكرا أحبائى جميعا
الرب يباركك​*


----------

